# I guess it was my turn.



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

So, today I resawed a nice piece a sapelle that I'm hoping to use as a clock body. There is a split in the wood about 3/4" in from one side, so I was using the table saw to cut it away when suddenly I felt my self blacking out. I have diabetes and had not eaten all day. I lost my balance and nearly cut my thumb and fore finger off!. The cut in the thumb hit the bone, but luckily did no nerve damage. The cut in my fore finger sliced the finger nail neatly in two lengthwise. The ER Doc told me I'll always have six nails on my left hand now.

I've been wood working for over 30 years and this is the first major accident I've had. It could have been prevented if I had only stopped long enough to make a sandwich.

Let this be a lesson to everyone... never work hungry!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Glad you didn't get cut any worse*

Sounds bad enough, but it could have been much worse. 
Never work when hungry, tired, or after drinking....that's doesn't leave much time for working. :laughing: Get well soon!:yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear it it also as it wasn't worse.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

^ +1. Could have been really bad, but you still have your fingers. Plenty of people don't. Look on the bright side, not only do you have all of your fingers, you gained an extra fingernail! How many people can say they have 11 fingernails?


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, but I'm glad you wasn't hurt worse. Hope you heal up real soon.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Buddy, not good. Glad it is no worse and your here to talk about it. 

I cut a finger in half down the length to the first knuckle in a metal shop once. It is more or less ok now, took years for the feeling to come back. 

Look after yourself, hope to see more work soon.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your "incident". Consider it just a warning of sorts, as it could have been worse. But, if it bled, and you needed to go to the ER, it's still a trauma you didn't need. 

Taking breaks can be very therapeutic. It keeps your mind focused. Time to eat, have coffee or water, rest. Most accidents can be prevented by just paying attention.









 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is terrible news Johnnie. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery. Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh!!! Johnnie. 
Sorry to hear, your accident is a lesson to be learned. I sometimes do the same, don't stop to eat, because I'm really in to what I'm doing. Take care of it and listen to momma when she says 
JOHNNIE!!!!!!! Dinners ready. Take it easy bud.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your concern. It looks like making Christmas gifts this year will have to be put on hold until after Thanksgiving. I know what my next project is going to be before any more gifts are made. I'm going to either buy or design an overhead blade guard! I bought my saw used and its never had one in all the time I've owned it. I'm not real sure if a guard would have stopped this from happening, but it surely wouldn't have hurt to have one.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been diabetic since age 7, so I'm very familiar with what you're talking about. I used to be able to tell pretty quickly if my blood sugar was getting low, but over the past 5 or 6 years, I've had it sneak up on me pretty quickly. I was driving back home to Oklahoma after a week long business trip in Little Rock, and while I was driving I just felt really sleepy. Next thing I know, I could barely keep myself on the road. I had no idea what had happened. I managed to make it to a convenience store (though I had no idea where I was really) and buy something to eat. That was REALLY scary. Diabetes is really all about regiment. Eat your meals at the same times, and in the same portion sizes. That really helps to level things out. 

Happy to hear that your incident wasn't much worse. Take care of yourself and mend quickly.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess my biggest problem with eating regularly is not being hungry most of the time. When I was working I burned up calories pretty quickly and usually found myself eating because I was rather hungry. Now I mostly putter around in the shop which burns almost nothing. I come in to eat diner but can never finish a meal because I'm just not hungry.

Went in for a follow up today and things appear to be healing well. Next week they will remove the stitches. Bad news is they say it will be 5 or 6 weeks before things are healed up enough to get back to the shop.  I guess all my plans for Christmas presents will have to be put on hold...:thumbdown:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Went in for a follow up today and things appear to be healing well. Next week they will remove the stitches. Bad news is they say it will be 5 or 6 weeks before things are healed up enough to get back to the shop.  I guess all my plans for Christmas presents will have to be put on hold...:thumbdown:


Maybe we can help?
How about a list of things you intended to make?
We could make a few of those for you....no kitchen cabinets OK? :laughing:
I'm speaking for myself here, but I know the generosity of our members and I'm sure "we" could come through for Ya.:yes:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Maybe we can help?
> How about a list of things you intended to make?
> We could make a few of those for you....no kitchen cabinets OK? :laughing:
> I'm speaking for myself here, but I know the generosity of our members and I'm sure "we" could come through for Ya.:yes:


I really appreciate the offer. The family knows what happened and they all understand that things will be late this year. I have all the clock works and hardware for the things I was planning but still have a few things to design. So it would be hard for me to even begin to describe what I have in mind. Two clocks with custom designed scrolled fret work based on Celtic knots, a fancy box to hold a bottle of Jack and a pair of glasses... Another box to hold 4 "joke" shot glasses. 

Thank you for the offer but we will get by this and hopefully I'll get some of the things finished.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*well we give you moral support then!*

Sounds like those are pretty specialized projects as well. Best to Ya! :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> Now I mostly putter around in the shop which burns almost nothing


Sounds like someone needs to "putter" a little harder. :laughing:
Get well my friend. I don't mind waiting until after Christmas to get my gift. :blink:


----------

